# Porridge



## Angela Shuttleworth (Jun 12, 2018)

I have always eaten the instant oats so simple add water pots now I’ve been diagnosed with type 2. Are this still ok to eat. If not can anyone recommend anything.


----------



## Beck S (Jun 12, 2018)

Try it.  Are you on a meter to test your BG?

Basically, it's one of those things that some of us can tolerate, and some of us can't.  Technically, even though it has a higher carb content, it's one of those foods that should be better to go for as it's a slow release of energy and allows us to absorb the glucose more slowly therefore less of a spike.  The pots tend to be higher in sugar I think if you go for the ones with flavouring or fruit, but it's going to have to be an experiment for you.  Test before you eat, and then test again at 1 and 2 hours after to see what happens.

As for recommended, I started eating Granola and Muesli, but only ones that are below 60g carbs per 100g.  It doesn't seem to have too much of an effect on me.  Wholemeal toast is also not too bad.  But again, as with the porridge, test it and see if it suits you.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2018)

Angela Shuttleworth said:


> I have always eaten the instant oats so simple add water pots now I’ve been diagnosed with type 2. Are this still ok to eat. If not can anyone recommend anything.


Hi Angela, unfortunately instant porridge is probably the worst type as it is so refined that is likely to raise your blood sugar levels very quickly  'Proper' porridge made with jumbo oats should be better, but as @Beck S says, the only way to know the effect on you personally is to test before and after eating (following the guidance in Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S ). Some people cannot tolerate any type of carbs very well in the mornings as insulin-resistance tends to be greater in a lot of people in the earlier part of the day.


----------



## Angela Shuttleworth (Jun 12, 2018)

I usually have home made porridge just use the instant when I’m away in the lorry. I am obviously gonna have to look at other options or invest in a microwave for the cab


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 12, 2018)

Have you tried overnight oats? I have these most mornings and they are delicious and filling and don't spike my levels. I use Jumbo rolled oats, plain yogurt and frozen berries. Layer it in a jar and leave in fridge overnight ready for the next morning.
There's loads of different recipes online.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 12, 2018)

I have to be careful with porridge.  I have jumbo oats (no more than 30g) which I soak overnight in water in the fridge.  I then add a few frozen berries, mixed nuts & seeds & some cinnamon & shove in the microwave for 3 mins.  I can just about tolerate that so don't have it regularly, but every now & then for a change.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 13, 2018)

I have most mornings. 2 mins in the microwave & it keeps me full for hours, Does not spike at all.  Good luck Angela.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 13, 2018)

Any grain puts me way high, so you really need to test to find out how you react - and not just at two hours, every half hour is probably about right so you catch any spikes.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 17, 2018)

I saw on that programme the truth about carbs that instant oats were not good.

I have tesco organic jumbo oats. can have them, hot or cold, I particular like the soaked oats, in water or fruit tea with added tablespoon of yoghurt mixed in and fresh fruit, yummy for breakfast and dessert


----------



## Melwest (Jun 18, 2018)

Last time i had porridge i spiked to 30mmol


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 18, 2018)

Jodee said:


> fruit tea


That's a great idea, I never thought of that, might give it a go at some point, thanks  xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2018)

At leased every 2-3 days a week I have Porridge. No problems whatsoever


----------



## pav (Jul 26, 2018)

I normally keep off porridge but on occasions I do have some and definitely not the instant ones as they spike me badly.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 26, 2018)

Busy day tomorrow & full day. Porridge for breakie & hope its not to hot


----------



## Maz2 (Jul 27, 2018)

Melwest said:


> Last time i had porridge i spiked to 30mmol


Ouch, that was quite a jump.  I used to have it a couple of times a week (not instant).  It did not seem to affect the blood sugars but I checked once after an hour and it had spiked by 2.5 and then back to normal at 2 hours.  As I was pre-diabetic, 42 and 43, back to normal, now 42 again, I decided to have porridge just on occasions to see if that might settle things down a bit.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2018)

Keeps BG in good order for me


----------

